
Jay Turner, Head of Open Source CloudRouter Project, on SDN Tipping Point - jcasman
http://ostatic.com/blog/guest-post-jay-turner-head-of-the-cloudrouter-project-on-software-defined-networking
======
codetricity
According to a recent survey of 28 carriers, 75% of them will deploy SDN in
2016. 100% of the carriers indicated that they will deploy SDN in the future.
Read my article that highlights some of the current trends in SDN.
[https://app.console.to/article/5800004da934601092304492/](https://app.console.to/article/5800004da934601092304492/)

